# Help with installation openvpn-admin port ?



## NindyAyuW (Jan 17, 2015)

Can anyone help me with tutorial about how to use this port?
I've search the internet and there is no clue about this one.
Thank you.

Best Regards


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 17, 2015)

Hm, I run openvpn, but never used openvpn-admin. When I had problems, I asked for help at OpenVPN forum and always got help rather quickly. So... no, have no idea.


----------

